# Spring 2021 Memory Lane Classics Preview



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 16, 2021)

Less than a month away!  Let’s see some previews of what is coming to the event!

For everyone who hasn’t received the memo: Ann Arbor is sadly cancelled.


----------



## 52Ford (Apr 16, 2021)

A small part of what I will be bringing.
The bikes and quantity of bikes will change depending on the amount of room I have left after loading the parts.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

Just about two weeks about now.  Are people arriving on Tuesday?  I have too many bikes to bring them all so if people have interest in anything specific please speak up.
TOC Liberty tandem:  SOLD






TOC Lady's Monarch: SOLD


----------



## 52Ford (Apr 19, 2021)

A few more things I will be bringing.
A (the) 1994 Kawasaki XR-Ti mountain bike.
There was supposed to be a run of 50 but never made it past this serial number 1 bike.
Titanium frame and machined aluminum rear triangle built by Clark-Kent in Colorado.
Also a 1977 Ideal IM100 Motocross BMX bike new in the slightly worn box.
And lastly for this post. A Suzuki GVX1 frame, fork and NOS handlebars and stem.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

52Ford said:


> Also a 1977 Ideal IM100 Motocross BMX bike new in the slightly worn box.



Very cool bike!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

1917 or 18? Schwinn built Rex, Toledo Rubber Co.  Again folks, I cannot bring everything so please state intentions or interests.


----------



## ricobike (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Just about two weeks about now.  Are people arriving on Tuesday?




Flyer says no setup before Thursday at 7am.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

ricobike said:


> Flyer says no setup before Thursday at 7am.



Oh no!  Thanks for letting me know.


----------

